
Big Company vs. Startup Work and Pay - calpaterson
http://danluu.com/startup-tradeoffs/#fn1
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758278)
400+ comments

